# Mẹo tẩy trắng chăn - drap - gối - nệm bị ố vàng



## TranTam

rải qua một thời gian sử dụng, các sản phẩm mền(chăn), ruột gối thường xuất hiện những vết ố vàng, cứng đầu, gây ra không ít khó khăn trong việc giặt giũ cho các chị em phụ nữ. Lúc này bỏ thì khá tiếc tiền nên bạn thường tìm mọi cách để tẩy bỏ những vết ố xấu xí đó bằng thuốc tẩy. Tuy nhiên, việc sử dụng thuốc tẩy mạnh để đánh bay vết ố vàng  vừa hại da tay, sức khỏe mà còn làm hỏng chất liệu bông mềm mại bên trong của sản phẩm. Dưới đây là một số cách giặt ruột gối, ruột chăn, ga giường,... bị ố vàng đơn giản và đảm bảo an toàn cho sức khỏe của bạn:

*1. Phân loại Chăn-Drap-Gối trước khi giặt:*
Hầu hết chúng ta đều biết, Chăn-Drap-Gối-Nệm được làm từ những chất liệu vải khác nhau nên mức độ cần giặt tẩy sẽ khác. Do đó, việc đầu tiên trước khi bắt tay vào tẩy trắng thì bạn nên phân chia theo từng loại để có hướng xứ lí đúng đắn nhé.






_Phân loại Chăn-Drap-Gối trước khi giặt_​
*2. Không sử dụng nước lạnh:*
Mặc dù tiết kiệm được chút tiền điện nhưng nước lạnh không có tác dụng với chất nhờn và tế bào chết từ cơ thể con người tiết ra. Do vậy, khi giặt chăn ga, vỏ gối cần nhớ sử dụng nước ấm và nước nóng đúng với nhiệt độ trên mác hướng dẫn để đảm bảo loại bỏ được tất cả những vết bẩn, vi khuản trú ngụ trên chăn, ga, gối nhé.






_Khi giặt chăn ga, vỏ gối cần nhớ sử dụng nước ấm và nước nóng đúng với nhiệt độ trên mác hướng dẫn_​
*3. Tiến hành giặt giũ*
- _*Đối với ga giường, vỏ chăn:*_ Để đảm bảo cho sức khỏe, tốt nhất gia đình nên thay và giặt ga giường một lần một tuần. Do vậy, hãy luôn chắc chắn trong nhà có ít nhất 2 bộ ga mỗi giường. Ngoài ra, sau một thời gian, ga giường cần được làm sạch triệt để để tẩy sạch các vết ố, cũng như vi khuẩn gây hại.

Chuẩn bị dung dịch giặt tẩy theo tỉ lệ: 1/4 chén bột/nước giặt thông thường, 1/4 chén hàn the, 1/4 chén baking soda.
Chuẩn bị dung dịch nước xả theo tỉ lệ: 1/2 chén giấm giúp làm mềm và khử mùi, 10 giọt tinh dầu hoa trà, 5-10 giọt tinh dầu hoa oải hương
Sau khi chuẩn bị xong các dung dịch này, chị em cho chúng vào máy giặt và giặt như bình thường và phơi thật khô giòn dưới ánh sáng mặt trời. Dung dịch trên sẽ mang đến ga giường bạn sự trắng sạch và nước xả có tinh dầu sẽ giúp an thần, đưa bạn vào giấc ngủ sâu hơn, thư thái hơn.





_Mẹo Tẩy Trắng Chăn-Drap-Gối Nệm Bị Ố Vàng_​
- _*Đối với ruột mền, ruột gối:*_ Để thuận lợi cho việc giặt ruột chăn, ruột gối thì chúng ta sẽ chọn một ngày nắng giòn để phơi nhanh khô và tránh được ẩm mốc.Sau đó là chuẩn bị dung dịch để tẩy trắng bao gồm: nước nóng, bột giặt, nước rửa bát, cốc thuốc tẩy ít clo và bột baking soda.

Nếu giặt bằng máy giặt thì chị em chỉ cần để dung dịch này vào hộp đựng và cài đặt chế độ giặt nước ấm. Nếu máy giặt nhà bạn có chế độ giặt sấy thì thật dễ dàng hơn, máy sẽ sấy khô chăn cho bạn, việc còn lại là đưa ra và phơi thật khô.
Nếu giặt bằng tay thì bạn hòa dung dịch trên vào nước nóng và ngâm ruột chăn/gối vào. Sau đó chỉ cần bóp nhẹ bằng xà bông, xả nước thật sạch và mang chúng ra phơi.





_Mẹo Tẩy Trắng Chăn-Drap-Gối Nệm Bị Ố Vàng_​
- _*Đối với nệm:*_ Đây có lẽ là sản phẩm gây khó khăn nhiều nhất cho các chị em phụ nữ, bởi nệm có kích cỡ to lớn, cồng kềnh. Khi vệ sinh nệm, chị em nên nhờ thêm sự hỗ trợ từ một người nữa để dễ dàng trong việc xoay trở nệm nhé.

Sau khi tháo hết ga trải giường và áo nệm để vệ sinh thì bạn có thể sử dụng máy hút bụi để loại bỏ đi bụi bẩn, các tạp chất đóng trên những khe nệm (nên hút bụi hết 2 bề mặt nệm)
Nếu là vết bẩn bình thường, chị em chỉ cần chuẩn bị ít dung dịch nước cốt chanh, phun lên vết bẩn và để vậy trong vòng  đến 5 phút. Sau đó lấy vải mềm chà xát lên vết bẩn đó. Sau đó thì mang nệm hong thật khô. Lưu ý: không mang nệm cao su phơi nắng vì các tia nắng mặt trời sẽ làm chai sần đi cấu tạo cao su.
Nếu là vết ẩm mốc thì chị em dùng dung dịch baking soda, phun lên vết bẩn và để vậy trong vòng nửa tiếng. Sau đó dùng máy hút bụi làm khô nệm.






_Vệ sinh nệm-drap-gối_
​Vì nệm khá cồng kềnh nên mình khuyến các chị em nên thuê hẵn dịch vụ vệ sinh đến làm luôn cho tiện. Điều này vừa tiết kiệm thời gian vừa đảm bảo chiếc nệm được giặt giũ sạch sẽ nhất bới các thiết bị kỹ thuật chuyên dụng. Các bạn có thể tham khảo dịch vụ vệ sinh nệm- thảm-sofa tận nhà tại *ĐÂY*

*Thegioinem.com*​


----------



## Tu Anh

cảm ơn bạn đã chia sẻ thông tin


----------



## TranTam

Tu Anh nói:


> cảm ơn bạn đã chia sẻ thông tin


bạn có thể vào thegioinem.com để đọc nhiều bài viết hay khác ạ


----------

